# Exotic knitted lace--Estonian Enchantment Shawl



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

This shawl was inspired by all those lovely Estonian pattern stitches and their nupps. I discovered I really love to make nupps, the more you make the better at making them you will get. There is quite a few in this lacy shawl to work, but not so many you are overwhelmed. Every pattern stitch in this shawl was a joy to knit. It was intriguing to see how the center pattern worked up--it just seemed so bunchy as this type of stitch looks until it is finally finished with the blocking process. Then, the thrill of the finished look as all the wrinkles smoothed out into this gorgeous shawl!

This dazzling lace shawl is entirely Estonian inspired. Lacy pattern stitches and a scattering of nupps are the essential ingredients of Estonian lace knitting. The ever gorgeous fern-type pattern stitch, central to this shawl, is framed with lace, as well as the bottom borders. Though this looks fairly complicated, it is really not hard to knit. The right side rows are the basic patterning rows, while the wrong side rows are nearly all easy purl stitching with the exception of the nupp stitch finishing rows. It is worked from the bottom up and joined in the center with kitchener stitch. The instructions include both written and charted directions for ease in working up this delicate beauty.

Finished measurements after blocking are: 70long x 29 wide.

Yarn used: about 1760 yards lace weight. Shawl was worked using 2 hanks of Knitpicks Bare 100% Merino Wool; Lace weight; color-natural; 880 yards/100 grams.

Needles and Notions: (2) 24 or longer circular needles in size U.S.4; yarn needle for working Kitchener stitch, and sewing in ends; stitch markers.

You can purchase this pattern for $3.99 from any of my pattern stores in Ravelry, Craftsy or Etsy!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-enchantment-shawl
http://www.etsy.com/listing/181903602/estonian-enchantment-shawl


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

How beautiful.


----------



## mzspaz61 (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow ! Very Very nice


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fabulous! :thumbup:


----------



## tvarnas (Apr 18, 2013)

Beautiful. With all those nupps it looks like a field of Lily of the Valley.


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

I think this is my favorite of all you've done so far! It's totally "enchanting"... good name!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So pretty


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Very nice. I like the "isolated" areas that allow for selective beading. You have given us a great beading palette.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Very nice. I like the "isolated" areas that allow for selective beading. You have given us a great beading palette.


Wow, thats a very good idea! I hadn't looked at it that way, but I can see all kinds of great places for beads. I just havent gotten into knitting with beads yet!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

It's so gorgeous,amazing, fantastic work!


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Gorgeous pattern, fantastic work


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Very pretty


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Wow!! What a beauty!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

A work of art!


----------



## siewclark (Feb 10, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Wow! So delicate and so perfect! :thumbup:


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a gorgeous shawl!!!


----------



## deenac (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous! And I just purchased this pattern. I want to say that your way of writing a pattern should be an example of how patterns should be done. Both written and charts, it's easy for those of us that can't read charts. Thank you so very much for sharing your talent with us.

Deena


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

deenac said:


> Gorgeous! And I just purchased this pattern. I want to say that your way of writing a pattern should be an example of how patterns should be done. Both written and charts, it's easy for those of us that can't read charts. Thank you so very much for sharing your talent with us.
> 
> Deena


thank you so much!


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

That is really beautiful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Love this pattern and all the different sections....


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

What a lovely design!!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

beautiful


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Really beautiful and intricatexx


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Just beautiful. Wish I could knit like that.


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Saving that one in my Ravelry favorites. What a beauty!


----------

